# I set you all a challenge!!



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Guys 

This took me over a week to work out, your challenge is to do it in 1 hour!




SuPuzzle, Puzzle & Board Games - Presented by AddictingGames


----------



## the_riz (Oct 11, 2007)

You sure are sadistic man


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2007)

Yo Riz

I finished it and connected all, open your mind, do not look at it laterally lol
as for sadistic, heyyyyy, dont blame me, its the month were in lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2007)

My son and I have been trying for an hour.  I can't look at those 3 houses anymore.  LOL.


----------



## Artfan (Oct 11, 2007)

Lol Hippy, I had a J and sat down to have a go, every time that blooming buzzer went I jumped, took it for ten mins enough i say lmao.
Peace
Artfan


----------



## Bubby (Oct 11, 2007)

:hairpull:

Does this really have a solution? You just screwing with me?


----------



## dmack (Oct 11, 2007)

Gave up! All i had left was one utility left for the last house but it gets stuck. Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## HempMan (Oct 11, 2007)

dmack said:
			
		

> Gave up! All i had left was one utility left for the last house but it gets stuck. Grrrrrrrrr



SAME HERE!!!!!!!!  


AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
*&#@^#@*&#^@&*$^!!!!!!:holysheep: And double *&#*&@#[email protected]#!(*!&@#@*(^!!!!  LOL


----------



## HempMan (Oct 11, 2007)

According to the DR. Math website... It is unsolvable in a 2 dimensional plane.

http://mathforum.org/library/drmath/view/57927.html


*Getting All the Utilities to Each House*

  Date: 17 May 1995 08:43:27 -0400
From: Anonymous
Subject: Puzzle

I've been stumped-here's the problem: Draw 3 one inch squares representing
houses horizontally across the page.  Draw three circles, one under each
square.  Number your squares and put a G for gas , E for electric, and W for
water in each circle.  Your job is to connect each utility to each home
WITHOUT crossing any lines. You may not pass a line through a house or
other utility circle. Leave an inch and a half between each house. Put each
circle an inch below each square.  

Mr. Borstein.
   Date: 9 Jun 1995 11:05:33 -0400
From: Dr. Ken
Subject: Puzzle

Hello there!

I'm afraid your problem kind of got lost in the shuffle of problems.  Also,
I hope I can make you feel a little better about the fact that you couldn't
solve it, because there is no solution possible.  

What's neat (and you might want to pass this along as a challenge to your
students) is that while the problem can't be solved in the Euclidean plane,
it CAN be done on the surface of a torus (a doughnut).  See if your students
can figure out why.


--------------------------------------------------------------

*Three Houses, Three Utilities*

  Date: 07/15/99 at 01:43:02 From: Chris Subject: Lines, etc.  I know that you have answered this before: the question about the  three houses and the three utilities (gas, electricity, water).    Well, the guy who gave me this puzzle says there is a way of solving  it in 2D, without any tricks. He says that it is simple, once you  figure it out. I don't get it. Everywhere, it says that it can only be  done using 3 dimensions. Can you solve it using 2 dimensions?  How?  Thank you very much       Date: 07/15/99 at 12:38:34 From: Doctor Rob Subject: Re: Lines, etc.  Thanks for writing to Ask Dr. Math!  You can only solve this if you allow one of the utility lines to run through someone else's house, or through one of the other utility companies, which I suppose is possible, but is usually forbidden by  the conditions of the puzzle.  - Doctor Rob, The Math Forum   http://mathforum.org/dr.math/        Date: 07/15/99 at 12:46:43 From: Doctor Peterson Subject: Re: lines, etc.  Hi, Chris.  He may not call it a trick, but any solution that's really 2D (that  is, done just by drawing non-intersecting curves on a flat sheet of  paper) has to twist the rules somehow. He might, for example, draw the  houses as rectangles and say that it's legal to open the front and  back doors of one house and pass a pipe through. I call that a trick.  Another trick is to solve it on the surface of a donut (a torus) and  point out that any surface is itself 2-dimensional, even though it  exists in a 3-dimensional space. Or you can allow going around to the  other side of the paper through a hole, which is essentially the same  thing, as this answer points out:    http://mathforum.org/dr.math/problems/tone.7.19.96.html     When the problem is stated carefully in mathematical terms (continuous  non-intersecting curves from each of three points to each of three  other points), there's no solution; but presented in terms of houses  and utilities (which are inherently three-dimensional), there are lots  of ways to get around it.  I'd like to hear what his answer is.  - Doctor Peterson, The Math Forum   http://mathforum.org/dr.math/


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 11, 2007)

I just spent two hours on that, and NOW you tell us there is no solutions....:holysheep: 

 

Well, HippyInEngland, if you worked it out, you will have to give us the solution and prove Dr. Math wrong.  LOL:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm gonna have to work on this one using 3d. If I get it worked up and my idea works. I'll post up some images. The answer is in the Z plane being factored in with the X and Y plane.

EDIT never mind....has to be 2d huh.


----------



## Firepower (Oct 11, 2007)

:holysheep: 





			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to work on this one using 3d. If I get it worked up and my idea works. I'll post up some images. The answer is in the Z plane being factored in with the X and Y plane.
> 
> that was what i was going to say but MUTT beat me to it!  LOL..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 12, 2007)

It is solvable, im going away for a couple of days, i will post how to solve it when i get back lol


----------



## rasta (Oct 12, 2007)

your killin me ,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Bubby (Oct 12, 2007)

> It is solvable, im going away for a couple of days, i will post how to solve it when i get back lol


Are we allowed to give you bad rep if you're lying?


----------



## upinarms (Oct 12, 2007)

This is really hard, Hippy. but I am determined to figure it out . Please, please, please don't reveal the answer that soon. That only leaves me small amount of time in the evenings and in the mornings to figure it out. two days, crap!!!


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn dude... I have tried every combination in the book... I want to know "the trick".


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 12, 2007)

Grrr!  Google "Su Puzzle solver" if you want the answer.  :chuck:


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 12, 2007)

:holysheep:   I had to look it up!   :hairpull:  :hitchair:


----------



## upinarms (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn, this puzzle, just kidding. I really want to solve this thing. Just imagine the feeling of accomplishment. Problem I'm having is keeping my lines straight. kind of hard to do with a mouse. I keep coming up short of one utility, even tried playing some Mozart thinking maybe with a couple more IQ points I might have the power!! I just get tired of looking at those damned houses.


----------



## HempMan (Oct 12, 2007)

The only way to do it requires a cheat!  LOL!!!


----------



## upinarms (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you serious!?!? Yeah but what about that torus theory by doctor what's his face!?!? Well don't tell me what the answers are, just yes or no if there really is cheating involved..please. Thanks HempMan


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 12, 2007)

u have to draw this lil pattern of lines so to speak, its possible but not legally done.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2007)

SIGH     .... I see some of you worked it out lol


----------



## upinarms (Oct 14, 2007)

I think some people Googled the answer. Thats illogical to make a brain teaser you have to use cheat moves on, like taking apart a rubix cube and putting it back together piece by piece because there wasn't any other way to solve the puzzle. Great post though, I look forward to other Brainteaser posts from you HippyInEngland. Next time pick one that can be figured out without breaking any rules. if I interpreted correctly from Ktownlegend.
*
"What have I become?
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end
You could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down"
I will make you hurt - *Trent Reznor


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2007)

Yo Upinarms

The word cheat is a word used for someone who solves a mystery where logical thinking finds no route, the cheat solved where others could not, the challenge was for all and anyone to use any means to complete it.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 14, 2007)

honestly sometimes the only way to figure something out is cutting the corners to make the impossible possible.  for example making water and explosive. lol  but we need not talk about things like that.


----------

